

Gaming on Linux Shuts Down, Plagurism and Hate to Blame - segaboy
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2014/10/gaming-linux-shuts-plagurism-hate-blame/

======
Borogravia
Like CocaKoala, I have no idea what Gaming on Linux is, and the article wasn't
at all helpful in explaining it. It must have been those "high editorial
standards" getting in the way. Let's take this from the top:

* It's hard to know where to start with the primary image here. First, it's a terrible, low-res social network profile pic. Second, it's a crappy photoshop. Third, it includes a profanity that ranges from "very rude" in most of the English-speaking world to "extremely offensive" in other parts. Very bad on multiple levels.

* The article contains a large number of simple grammar and usage mistakes, making it all the more troubling that the author is apparently also the editor of this publication. Many nouns are capitalized for no apparent reason. The author appears to believe - incorrectly - that ellipsis is an acceptable substitute for the common period.

Linux distro names are italicized for some reason. Phrases are bold-faced for
emphasis, as though on a teenager's LiveJournal. The list of mystifying errors
is long.

* As if the basic mechanical problems in the piece weren't enough, the author's actual writing focuses heavily on childish invective and name-calling, to the near-exclusion of basic facts and narrative. He veers wildly among topics, stopping here to heap abuse on people who have nothing to do with the article he's writing, and pausing there to - unwisely - foreground his own editorial prowess.

In short - this is an amateurish, mean-spirited and frankly quite depressing
excuse for a piece of online journalism, written with a breathtaking lack of
skill by an author for whom the term "hack" is far too good.

------
cheald
That Facebook popup makes me instantly hate this site.

~~~
segaboy
I hate it too. I just turned it off. Thanks!

------
CocaKoala
The primary picture to go along with the article made me lose most of my
interest; the edit made me lost almost all of the rest (when it turns out that
the headline of the blog post is factually wrong, you should probably retitle
the blog post) and the lines "I am not so much reporting the news today as I
am speaking out against the rampant, virus-like stupidity that is the Linux
Game Cast. The crew at Linux Game Cast are some of the most unhappy,
loneliest, skill-less vagina repellants I’ve ever encountered on the Internet.
And I’m mostly just talking about Pedro…" pushed me way over the edge to stop
reading.

I don't know what the controversy on Gaming on Linux is; I'm not even fully
aware of what "Gaming on Linux" is (a portal? a platform? a news distribution
site?), but this blog post is clearly not the news article I was hoping to
learn something from.

~~~
segaboy
There is a source link at the bottom.

~~~
CocaKoala
There may well be, but if the blog post loses me as a reader by the time I'm
finished with the first paragraph, there's no reason for me to scroll all the
way to the bottom to see if there's more information.

